# hanging bulbs vertically.....



## BearDown! (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience w "ruining" bulbs by taking off the reflector and hanging it vertically?
I have a buddy that is tripping over me hanging his bulb vertically because he swears it will blow it up, and if i do im paying for it he says....lol
Well atleast i know what kind of a "buddy" i have now... 

So i got a 400W MH and took off the reflector and hung at end of the tent to take care of my two mothers... he thinks that it will blow and that you cannot hang any old bulb vertically...my question is...is this true or is he over reacting? 

I neglected to tell him that it has been this way for a month now and the mothers seems to do just fine...just made some clones and gonna star5t a vert grow and im in the market for new bulb so i can give him his worry some crap back...lmao.

Any advice or experience would be great, thasnks


----------



## Milovan (Jun 1, 2012)

The only issues is heat. Aeration is key i believe.
You can hang any bulb any way you want without blowing it up.
Placed vertically you will probably get better light 
penetration for your plants. Anyone 2nd this?


----------



## Wondrboy (Jun 1, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/533115-hps-facts-engineer.html


----------



## gogsyc (Jun 1, 2012)

Milovan said:


> The only issues is heat. Aeration is key i believe


a bare bulb will actually run cooler then one with a reflector, the reflector normally heats up raising the temp unlss of course u have an air-cooled reflector


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 1, 2012)

gogsyc said:


> a bare bulb will actually run cooler then one with a reflector, the reflector normally heats up raising the temp unlss of course u have an air-cooled reflector


See this is what i have been reading alot of and that you can place the plants closer as well.. 

So i can be confident when i hang my 1k HPS in the future for flowers that i will have no probs...thanks. anyone recommend a fixture site for going vert? 

I have noticed all ready with the two little clamp on fans running past it to A clamp fan blowing out exhaust that it doesn't get too hot... theyre just mothers so smell is a non, issue..lol
My woman thinks the house smells wonderful..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 1, 2012)

Hanging vertically is superior if you arrange your plants properly. Less heat issues (no trapping heat with a reflector), much larger canopy. Very little light is emitted from the tip of the bulb. It all comes from the sides. Hang it accordingly (plants surrounding it).

Always wear UV protection for your eyes. Never look into the bulb. Recommend welding glasses, but glass blowing shades are ok as are other shades with UV guard if you don't even accidentally look into the light. A lot of guys who have been hanging vertically for years swear by welding masks - just to be safe.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 1, 2012)

i just removed my ducting and reflectors last week and went vertical. my biggest concern, and initial reason for air cooling was my original room design used a wall ac and heat was a major concern. i got a minisplit about 6 months ago and decided to try vertical. the difference in light output is incredible. heat has not been an issue at all, bulbs are actuallly closer to plants, and i just ordered my third ballast, bulb and vertical hanger today. i wish i had not spent so much in reflectors, insulated ducting,,clamps and tape, time for a garage sale.


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 2, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Hanging vertically is superior if you arrange your plants properly. Less heat issues (no trapping heat with a reflector), much larger canopy. Very little light is emitted from the tip of the bulb. It all comes from the sides. Hang it accordingly (plants surrounding it).
> 
> Always wear UV protection for your eyes. Never look into the bulb. Recommend welding glasses, but glass blowing shades are ok as are other shades with UV guard if you don't even accidentally look into the light. A lot of guys who have been hanging vertically for years swear by welding masks - just to be safe.


oh man my girl ame into the tent and looked right at it..she was seeing tracers when we walked out to the living room... your not kidding about it being bright as F$%k...lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 3, 2012)

You can do long term damage to your eyes. Be careful. It's not unlike staring into the sun. Guys have gone near blind from these bulbs, make no mistake.

It can be avoided however in a few ways. The most obvious is to not work in your garden while the light is on (install a green light instead). Many opt for this option. The other is to wear high quality UV protection and to never look directly into it while the light is on.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jun 3, 2012)

Some bulbs are universal in the position they can hung. Some are only meant to be hung either vertically or horizontally.....


----------



## Hiddenface (Jun 3, 2012)

Some lamps have types of metal in them. They are either designed to hang in one position or all positions.Oldschool and cheap lamps used to blow up and spit hot metal and glass. I dunno if they still do that crap nowdays. I think some ceramic metal halides still have the potential to mess stuff up. At the very least you will minimize the life of the lamp if it is mounted improperly. Buy universal lamps theyre everywhere.


----------



## nedguy (Jun 12, 2012)

Wondrboy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/533115-hps-facts-engineer.html


all you need to know is in this link


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes it can happen and does. I bought a horizontal buld by mistake, placed it in my cooltube,turned it on and in less than 1/2 a day I had shards rattling around in my inline.

Be carefuk they can be bought universal, horz., and vert.

Ask at the counter for the one you want.


----------



## spitsbuds (Jun 13, 2012)

nice link . very informative. ty


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 13, 2012)

Verticle is the way to go, once they get big I put t5s all around them verticle and even lay two on their backs facing up under the plant. Hang them any way you want. Good idea to add lights as you go to get the lower limbs. Craigslist t5s people sell them for 20 bucks at times. Collect them and use them as it grows.


----------



## kingruar (Jun 19, 2012)

How many lights do you reckon I will need?
Going to be using a 250w HPS hung in a space that is 170cm high, net area for the plant will probably be 120cm or so. will i need two lights or will one be fine hung in the middle?


----------



## Geezy101 (Jun 20, 2012)

i would def 2 run 2 250 if u can. one on top of each other

(I) = HPS hanging verticly. 

eg.

(I)
(I)


----------



## kingruar (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks for that, looking at going for a 400w hps now, why not ha ha


----------



## Badmf (Jun 25, 2012)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Some bulbs are universal in the position they can hung. Some are only meant to be hung either vertically or horizontally.....


Follow this advice^^^^^Itv will shorten bulb life otherwise.


----------



## St3ve (Jun 29, 2012)

It may be fine.. it may burn out early, and it could "possibly" crack or blow. The ONLY way to know for sure is to look up its model number and see. Just look at the bulb and write down the number, piece of cake.


----------



## mercuryobsession (Jul 4, 2012)

The first grow that I went to was vertical. The plants were huge, and doing very well. He's overreacting.


----------



## Badmf (Jul 5, 2012)

He is only telling you nto be cautious and "know" which bulb you have before possible problems, whcih I agree will happen if you have the wrong orientation. But vert growing uses space and light most efficiently so do it and improve as you go!!


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmmm so you guys are saying I can't buy any 400 watt hps system and take off the hood and just use that?How do I know if the bulb is safe to hang vertically?Does anyone know where I can buy one of them?


----------



## kingruar (Jul 12, 2012)

I just got a sunmaster dual spectrum 400w, it says on the packaging that you can hang it in any direction.
So my advise, go into your hydro shop or phone or get a sunmaster.


----------



## full of purple (Jul 12, 2012)

dubekoms said:


> Hmmm so you guys are saying I can't buy any 400 watt hps system and take off the hood and just use that?How do I know if the bulb is safe to hang vertically?Does anyone know where I can buy one of them?


All mh and hps bulbs are universal some wont last as long but your supose to change them every 4 to 6 months so it doesnt really make a big differnce go with the 400w hps setup you will love the buds that come from it


----------



## Styles T (Jul 17, 2012)

BearDown! said:


> Does anyone have any experience w "ruining" bulbs by taking off the reflector and hanging it vertically?
> I have a buddy that is tripping over me hanging his bulb vertically because he swears it will blow it up, and if i do im paying for it he says....lol
> Well atleast i know what kind of a "buddy" i have now...
> 
> ...


I once attempted to let my veg light(T-5 Stucture) hang vertically but dndt wrk0ut as it started to flicker. 0nce I sn tht Ig0t scared & knw it wasn't possible! Althgh I did see sum1 having it vertical in a picture s0, I guess it depends 0n the light source


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 17, 2012)

full of purple said:


> All mh and hps bulbs are universal some wont last as long but your supose to change them every 4 to 6 months so it doesnt really make a big differnce go with the 400w hps setup you will love the buds that come from it


They're not all universal. Granted most are, but you should make sure. Bulbs should have a rating on the box or on a specs sheet stating base up, horizontal, universal, etc. If you're going to be using an HID bulb in an open fixture, presumably in an enclosed space, you should be sure to use it right.


----------



## Vir.CDXX (Aug 5, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> They're not all universal. Granted most are, but you should make sure. Bulbs should have a rating on the box or on a specs sheet stating base up, horizontal, universal, etc. If you're going to be using an HID bulb in an open fixture, presumably in an enclosed space, you should be sure to use it right.


three pages to get to* look at the box*. Ty.


----------



## inspired333 (Sep 24, 2012)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Some bulbs are universal in the position they can hung. Some are only meant to be hung either vertically or horizontally.....


Bingo.
So technically, your buddy has a point. If the bulb model has a "U" at the end - it means its position is "universal" and can be hung vertically or horizontally.

edit: looks like this was addressed


----------

